# flashplayer lädt seit einigen tagen nicht mehr im firefox...



## Nadaria (1. August 2011)

habe seit einigen tagen das problem das der flashplayer (buffedshow/videos etc) nicht lädt. hab hier nur ein schwarzes rechteck wo ich mit rechtsklick die flashoptionen einstellen kann... geladen wird aber nichts... öffne ich die seite im internetexplorer geht es.

getestet mit firefox 5 und flashplayer 10 und 11 plugin... bei beiden bleibts schwarz...


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2011)

Halte ich für ein lokales Problem, bei mir geht es mit FF5  und Flash 10 (normal & HD).


----------



## Nadaria (1. August 2011)

ich hab das schon soweit eingrenzen können das, das laden des flashplayer durch die easyprivacy filter geblockt wird was unteranderem vor gefährlichen tracking cockies schützt...

irgendwas muss an dem neuen flashplayer anders sein das er auf der block liste steht...

das hier ist der filter:
https://easylist-dow...easyprivacy.txt


----------



## ZAM (2. August 2011)

Adblocker aus?


----------



## Nadaria (2. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Adblocker aus?



du weißt schon den unterschied zwischen adblock filter listen und privacy. es geht keinen was an auf welcher seite ich vorher gesurft habe und es muss auch niemand alle persönlichen daten von mir die er kriegen kann in cookies packen.


es sind KEINE AD Filter listen aktiv nur PRIVACY! wie gesagt um unteranderem vor tracking-cookies zu schützen... hast du dafür evtl ein besseres plugin? denn die easyprivacy filter liste sollte die gebräuchliste sein (auch ie9 tracking schutz nutz diese)...


----------



## ZAM (2. August 2011)

Wir stellen den Player nicht selbst zur Verfügung. Du kannst gern mal prüfen ob du dir Videos auf direkt auf hardwareclips.com anschauen kannst.
http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/3535/Roccat-Kova-Gaming-Maus--Produktvideo


----------



## Nadaria (2. August 2011)

nein leider auch nicht.

ich hab einfach mal die liste nach und nach deaktiviert. der eintrag:

"||tubemogul.com^$third-party"

blockt das abspielen des streams.

und wenn man schon sowelche werbung sieht:



> Our reporting shows you each site where your ads ran,
> how your ads performed and who watched them. Stop wondering which sites your ads ran on and if anyone
> actually saw them.



dann weiß man wieso sie auf der privacy blockliste stehen... man kann ja nie genug daten sammeln....


----------



## Tikume (2. August 2011)

Die Lösung ist einfach: Buffed Premium buchen und die Show einfach unterladen!


----------



## Nadaria (3. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist einfach: Buffed Premium buchen und die Show einfach unterladen!



nein das ist keine lösung da buffed ja nicht nur aus buffedshow besteht....
wie gesagt es muss kein flashplayer daten von spielern sammeln... und wer das verhindert darfs nicht sehen... das ist doch wohl kaum seriös


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2011)

Belege darüber wer die Werbung schaut, wie oft sie geschaut wird, etc. gehört aber wohl zum Geschäft und womit diese Seite finanziert wird :>
Man könnte auch sagen dass es von Dir nicht seriös ist zu erwarten den ganzen Inhalt zu bekommen ohne dass Du eben auch  was dafür tust-


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. August 2011)

Nadaria schrieb:


> nein das ist keine lösung da buffed ja nicht nur aus buffedshow besteht....
> wie gesagt es muss kein flashplayer daten von spielern sammeln... und wer das verhindert darfs nicht sehen... das ist doch wohl kaum seriös



Stimmt, mit buffed Premium bekommt man eine werbefreie Version von buffed.de, kann sich die Shows runterladen, etc.

Und das Analysieren von Seitenaufrufen, Werbeeinblendungen, etc. gehört zum normalen Geschäft. Wenn man sich über Werbung finanziert, will man ja auch wissen, welche Werbung wieviel brachte.


----------



## Nadaria (3. August 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und das Analysieren von Seitenaufrufen, Werbeeinblendungen, etc. gehört zum normalen Geschäft. Wenn man sich über Werbung finanziert, will man ja auch wissen, welche Werbung wieviel brachte.



und man muss wissen ob der user1 xy auf seite xxxx.de anschaut und auf seite xxxxx.com zf anschaut? muss man das auch wissen? muss man auch wissen das leute die bei aral tanken persil waschmittel kaufen? darum geht es bei tubemogul... um userprofile und damit werben sie ja...

ja man muss auf jeder seite mit werbung bombardiert werden und ja man muss unbedingt überall spuren hinterlassen und jeden wissen lassen wo man sonst noch so surft und was man wo und wann anschaut.... aber sicher doch....

das kann doch wohl wirklich nicht euer ernst sein... das man sich mit werbung finanziert verstehe ich ja deswegen sind keine werbefilter aktiv... aber userprofile zu erstellen geht in die privatsphäre und kann wohl kaum der zwang sein wenn man diese seite hier genießen will oder?


----------



## Tikume (3. August 2011)

Naja, für meinen teil geht das schnurstracks in Richtung Paranoia - Sei Dir ja gegönnt. Aber man kann im Leben halt nicht immer alles haben


----------



## Nadaria (4. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja, für meinen teil geht das schnurstracks in Richtung Paranoia - Sei Dir ja gegönnt. Aber man kann im Leben halt nicht immer alles haben



was glaubst du mit was sich payback finanziert? es geht dabei immer um userprofile... und anscheinend lohnt es sich das hier millionen fließen.... mag ja sein das du damit kein problem hast aber mir ist privatssphäre heilig.
davon abgesehen werden halt diese tracking/third party plugins die gerne durch player oder images geladen werden in webseiten naütrlich auch gerne genutzt um durch sicherheitslücken schadcode auf den rechner zu laden....
das ist sicher bei tubemogul nicht der fall und ich denke (hoffe) mal das man bei buffed damit auch nicht rechnen muss aber ohne jegliche sicherheitsmaßnahmen im browser zu surfen ist trotz einer guten internetsecurity nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Stanglnator (4. August 2011)

Bei diesem Tracking geht es um Userprofile für Werbekunden, die über Reichweiten-Vermarktung arbeiten. Die müssen wissen, ob es auf buffed mehr Männer oder Frauen gibt und für welche Produktgruppen die sich interessieren. 

Davon kriegen wir im übrigen nichts mit. Das läuft allein über die Ad-Server des Dienstleisters.


----------



## Ghrodan (4. September 2011)

Ich hab auch das Problem, dass die Videos auf buffed bzw. hardwareclips nicht angezeigt werden, sondern nur schwarz bleiben.

Allerdings nutze ich kaum Addons. Das Einzige, welches Einfluss darauf haben könnte wäre Adblock Plus 1.3.9. Jedoch werden die Videos auch bei deaktiviertem Addon nicht angezeigt.

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand bei dem Problem helfen könnte, da ich mir gerne endlich die buffed Show anschauen würde.

P.S. Auch bei Opera funktionieren die Videos nicht.


MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. September 2011)

Wenn du AdBlock deaktivierst, wird da die Werbung auf der Seite geladen? Einige Addons blocken auch tubemogul und hardwareclips.com. Hast du evtl. auch so ein privacy-Addon aktiv?


----------



## Ghrodan (4. September 2011)

Also, mit deaktiviertem Adblock wird überall auf Buffed Werbung angezeigt.

Nee, so ein Addon hab ich nicht, meine anderen Addons sind:

Flagfox, zeigt nur die Landesflagge des Serverstandortes
Norton
SpeedDial, um so ein Fenster mit mehreren Fenstern, wie bei Opera, zu haben
TabMixPlus, mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Tabs

So, das war's schon und ich kann mir eig nicht vorstellen, dass es an einem der Addons liegt.


----------



## Katerli (4. September 2011)

Ich habe gleiche Problem, seit ich heute mein PC Formatiert, und danach möchte ich Buffedshow anschauen doch funktioniert nicht mehr. Ich besitze Firefox 6 und aktuelle Flash Player 10.3, Firefox besitze ich keine addon. 
was ist ursache?
bei Youtube, myVideo und den andere streams lauft einwandfrei, nur bei diese Buffedshow und Hardwareclips habe ich problem  Das verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Katerli (4. September 2011)

Und jetzt geht es wieder. das ist komisch was


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2011)

Ich hab übrigens dasselbe Problem mit meinem iPad.


----------



## Ghrodan (4. September 2011)

Jawoll, endlich geht es...und das, obwohl ich Adblock Plus wieder an hab.^^

Ich weiß zwar nicht woran es lag, aber danke für die Problemlösung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. September 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens dasselbe Problem mit meinem iPad.



Aber das liegt dann am fehlenden Flash, oder unterstützt Apple das mittlerweile für iOS?


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2011)

Ich musste einfach 

Aber bei uns haben sich auch schon Kunden beschwert dass ihre Website niht angezeigt wird auf ihrem iPad und sie hatten das DIng mit Flash erstellt ^^


----------

